# HCPCS Kenalog-40



## Jebas G Arun (Feb 9, 2011)

Please give the correct HPCS code for thi question, which is from AAPC 2011 Model question

Kenalog-40
a) J3301 x 4
b) J3301
c) J3300 x 40
d) J3300

We have confusion with option a and b. Answer with explanation would be more helpful.


----------



## lovell2003 (Feb 9, 2011)

Since J3301  brand name Kenalog is only 10 mg you would bill J3301X4 to reach the Kenalog 40 mg mark


----------

